# broken wing??



## bylderchic (Feb 24, 2009)

My tiel got scared earlier and flew off of me. He had a feather that looked like it cam loose but now looks fine. Ever since then every time he starts to stretch the wing he gets really aggrivated, squawking and biting towards his wing. Is he irritated or did he possibly break his wing?? 
He didn't hit anything when he flew down. He actually landed quite gracefully...
Could this feather be causing the irritation??
We have a vet appointment Friday. Should we try to get in earlier or just keep the Friday appointment??


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's good that you're taking him to the vet to rule out any sprain. He may have twisted something. If he is ok otherwise and only seems to bother him when he's stretching just keep him calm and take him in as soon as you can. He may have jerked it the wrong way when he took off.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's possibly fractured, I can't say if it is or isn't but I'd be looking at getting the appointment sooner. Is his wing drooping at all?


----------



## bylderchic (Feb 24, 2009)

no his wing stays in a good position. The only time it seems to bother him is when he stretches it out.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ah, 'kay then. Like Aly said, probably jerked it the wrong way. It's best to have him looked at sooner.. just to be safe.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's probably just sprained because he jerked it the wrong way. It happened to Baby before. Just take him in to be sure all is ok.


----------



## bylderchic (Feb 24, 2009)

ok. Thanks!! I will try to get him in sooner!:blush:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Once feathers come loose they tend to stay loose and cause problems. So even though it looks like it's in the right position now, it might still be wobbling around some and causing pain and annoyance.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley behaves like that when he has a loose feather on his wing. It seems pretty painful. Good luck with the vet!


----------

